# import Oracle.jdbc*;



## Gast (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

bin Anfänger und habe so gut wie keine Ahnung von JDBC.

Habe nun ein Testprogramm das das package oracle.jdbc*; importieren will. 
Jedoch ist es nicht vorhanden.

Liegt das an meiner JDK ?? oder muss ich das irgendwo separat herunterladen?


Lg Alex


----------



## norman (10. Mai 2006)

du musst die entsprechende(n) jar-datei(en) deinem projekt hinzufügen (zB in einem unterordner 'lib'), denn datenbanktreiber gehören nicht zum JDK.


----------



## Gast (10. Mai 2006)

Achso klingt logisch, danke!

Nur wo krieg ich die richtigen Treiber her  :shock:


----------



## Leroy42 (10. Mai 2006)

Von irgendwoher mußt da ja den Namen dieses packages bekommen haben,
vielleicht gibts dort 'nen Link.

Ansonsten einfach mal googlen mit Häkchen "oracle.jdbc"

Ich habe einige Treffer bekommen, bin aber zu faul die durchzulesen. :bae:


----------



## norman (11. Mai 2006)

ich halte es für schlau, den oracle-treiber dort zu suchen, wo die oracle-db installiert ist.


----------



## SamHotte (11. Mai 2006)

Oder auf einer der CDs/DVDs, von denen man die Oracle-DB installiert.


----------



## norman (11. Mai 2006)

oder zur not: http://developers.sun.com/product/jdbc/drivers


----------

